# Webcam help (drivers)



## Jon Boy (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there I have a rather odd problem I wondered if anyone had an answer to.  I purchased a webcam afew months aggo.  It is realy good quality (bout the same as a £80 webcam on the net) but I paid like £20 brand new and it has NO brand.  I mean there is nothing anywhere that says who it is made by.  Not on the box, or in instructions on driver CD or even onthe product itself.  And basicaly the drivers keep playing up.

I will be using it one day and come abck on the next and they will either be deleted ot the cam just doesnt work.  I tried to repair them and averything but this time it wont work.  I waswondering if there was such a thing as universal drivers for webcams that may be more reliable and all that is the question I wanted to ask.


----------



## Fure6 (Feb 7, 2006)

First of all, why did you buy somthing that has no brand? haha I guess you don't have a materialism problem like me! 

Anyways, i wonder if you are just having a spyware problem. Maybe when you downloaded it (if you did) it brang along a virus...? But I'm sure you are smart enough to use a good anti-virus/spyware program 

Other than that, I would go to: http://webcam.com/toolkit/default.asp?section=homewebcamsPc and check it out.


----------



## Jon Boy (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah there is NO problem with spywear.  Have 1 antivirus and 2 or 3 antispywear programmes ohh and some other 2 programmes that block things gettingonto your computer and registering in the registry and a firewall on at all times lol.

And cheers for being the only person to offer help I will go on that site.  

And yer I not usualy too bothered who its made by Imean everyone who has seen it actualy commentedon how good it looked lol.  And in my opinion looks better than most other cams out there.


----------



## Jon Boy (Feb 7, 2006)

I managed to getdrivers working again I uninstalled the, then I instaled them using windows driver install thing (opposite to what instructions say).  And erm I found me cam does have a brand but it doesnt say anywhere except on when the camera is detected it says its ANC.  I googled that and found I have an "ANC U886" lol bet no ones heard of that.

http://anc.cn/eng/products_view.asp?id=55

Thanks for ya help fure6 all the same


----------

